

Marketing automation revolutionized (aka no more insane prices) - dbhurley
https://www.allyde.com/announcements/allydemautic

======
envirogreen
AllydeMautic has created a feature rich marketing automation platform for
inbound, social media and e-mail marketing offered at a fraction of the cost
of other marketing automation and outreach management platforms. I think
people are going to love AllydeMautic when they compare Mautic's features,
capabilities and value to their other options.

------
gaadisco
I'll be interested in seeing what companies like Hubspot or Infusionsoft, or
even Marketo think of this new company. Clearly the price point is vastly
different - is the Mautic product significantly less powerful?

~~~
dbhurley
So I don't think you'll find Mautic lacking in any features, and in some areas
I think it's even better than the existing platforms. It is much younger, I
suppose time will tell!

------
glallred
Congratulations to the AllydeMautic team for your dedication and commitment to
bring the best of marketing automation solutions and support to every business
and organization.

------
ydu
okay, really lovin' this. After years of working with behemoths like marketo,
hubspot and the like, with their crazy licensing fee structure, AllydeMautic
is a breath of fresh air. As far as marketing automation tools go, Mautic is
easy to configure and get going on. The price is a complete industry
disruption.

~~~
dbhurley
Thanks! Really glad to hear you like it. Our goal is to absolutely disrupt the
industry and give everyone the same tools for success. With a simplified
licensing structure like you'll find with other great SaaS tools we think we
take a lot of the pain out of the process!

------
alanhartless
Finally marketing automation that's extremely affordable!

